# Most vigorous cultivar



## Myrmeleon (Dec 21, 2017)

I am looking for a fast reproducing Venus fly trap so my question is what cultivar divides readily, and/or divides quickly, and grows quickly once divided?


----------



## schmiggle (Dec 22, 2017)

Short answer: none of them. B52 is known for being relatively good at these things, though. You just have to remember that vigorous is a relative term when it comes to venus flytraps, which might take six or seven years to reach full maturity in the wild.


----------

